# Ungeplante Verluste und Anlagenstillstände reduzieren - Plant Historian OEE



## Cirio_iMes (31 März 2016)

Die *MES-Software Plant Historian OEE - Gesamtanlageneffektivität *ermöglicht es dem Anlagenbetreiber *ungeplante Verluste* und *ungeplante Anlagenstillstände* (kurzfristig fehlendes Personal, Anlagenstörung...) zu erfassen, zu analysieren und zu dokumentieren. Die *Gesamtanlageneffektivität* einer Anlage ist das Produkt aus den Faktoren:



Verfügbarkeitsfaktor 
Leistungsfaktor 
Qualitätsfaktor 
 Auf Basis der aufgezeichneten Faktoren lässt sich die *Gesamtanlageneffektivität* *(GAE) *bzw. *Overall Equipment Effectiveness (OEE)* berechnen. Aufgrund der *GAE* lässt sich die *Transparenz der Wertschöpfung*  jeder einzelner Anlage oder Produktionslinie darstellen. Dies  ermöglicht es dem Management einen differenzierteren Blick auf die  Anlagen und folglich auf die Wertschöpfung der gesamten Produktion zu  erhalten.

​
*Benefits
*


Überwachung und Auswertung von *Produktionsdaten* 
Langfristige Dokumentation von *Maschinen-* und *Chargendaten* 
*Rückverfolgung von Prozessdaten* 
*Erhöhte Verfügbarkeit *durch direkte Informationsweiterleitung des Maschinen-/Anlagenstatus an das Wartungs- und Betreuungspersonal 
Hohe Verfügbarkeit der Investitionsgüter 
Bereitstellung von Daten für den kontinuierlichen Verbesserungsprozess (*KVP*) 
transparente Darstellung der gesamten Wertschöpfungskette 
Sofortiges Erkennen von Abweichungen 
Integrative Lösung: Integration in vorhandene Planungssysteme 
Kontrolle der Maschinenlaufzeit, -stillstand, -produktivität 
Kontrolle der Produktivität von Maschinen und Prozessen 

*Funktionen

​
*

Statusübersicht zu sämtlichen Anlagen und Maschinen 
Detaillierte Ansicht zu einzelnen Maschinen 
Analyse der Arbeitstaktung 
Sofortige Alarmierung bei Störungen per SMS, E-Mail, Telefon oder zentrale Meldeliste 
Automatisierte KPI-Reporting 
Auswertung und Klassifikation von Stillstandszeiten (Rüstzeiten, Wartung, Störungen, Reinigung...) 
*
Technologie

*

Siemens Sinumerik 840D SL, 840D PL
 Anbindung über standardisierte Schnittstellen:
 M-Bus to TCP/IP
*Modbus*-Anbindung (beispielsweise über RS485)
 Modbus to TCP/IP
 4-20 mA bzw. 0-20 V to TCP/IP (OPC, Modbus etc.)
Standardisierte OPC UA-Kopplung zur PLS/SPS Welt 
 Zentrale* SQL*-Datenbank und zentraler Applikationsserver 
 Hohe Verfügbarkeit durch Pufferstrukturen und Redundanzen 
 Keine Client-Installation erforderlich 
 Mehrsprachig 
*
iMes Solutions GmbH 
Elisabethstr. 8
84489 Burghausen

Telefon: +498677961824
Telefax: ++498677961827
Homepage: http://www.imes-solutions.com/
Email: info@imes-solutions.com
*


----------



## Cirio_iMes (16 Oktober 2020)

Unser aktuelles Fallbeispiel zum Thema "Anbindung und Erfassung von Equipment/Maschinen (MDE) zur Steigerung der Gesamtanlageneffektivität (OEE)"[h=2][/h]


----------

